# Removing level-wind idler gear question (ABU)



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a 6500 that Im coverting to CT but have am stumped on how to properly remove the level-wind idler gear. I looked at a SOL thread and the post showed the gear held in by a c-ring but this reel does not have one nor does another 6500 I have. I was thinking about using a dremal to grind down the plastic enough to remove the gear. I would prefer to be able to put the real back together the way it was if I get the itch. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just pop it off. You can use mono behind it as a cradle/sling if you are afraid of getting the gear twisted.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks robert. wasnt sure if it was supposed to pop off like that. I wanted to hear it from someone before I pulled it off in a couple pieces.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Pink Yonder*

Yep a pink CT


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

*disclaimer* on all the cog bearing conversions I have done, the OEM cog just popped off and the new bearing cog just popped back on.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

popped right off this one. used some mono behind it like you said


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've done several of them and use a razor blade or exacto knife or something sharp and cut the little lip off the top of the idler and it falls off then ... did you do the double levelwind bearing mod too ? also changing from the steel levelwind pawl to the ceramic one smooths it out even more


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

wait I just noticed it was a CT mod the kingfeeders coment about popping one back on threw me ... my bad


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad I could confuse.  Sorry bout that.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

FishNC13 said:


> popped right off this one. used some mono behind it like you said


Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

easy to convert an abu cs to ct. did that with an older 6501 ...

remove the side plate, pull the lw gears ...









... took out the line guide and top thumb plate, put a strip of black electrical tape over the exposed worm gear, added a power handle ...









... reel nice for bait fishing and increased casting distance ...









... now mono magged for even longer casts ...


----------

